# Putnam Class V



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well.....

I am not going to ask how much they cost and how to install it........BUT I did need to say that the DW was finally convinced to let me order the Putnam for our 2500HD.

She woke me up Sunday morning after she saw the pictures from this link.....Shredded GM Hitch

She told me that the new hitch WILL be installed on the truck before we go to Elkins.....

Just had to share!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. Thanks to Katrina for all of the part numbers and pics and everything else.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Tim! That's pretty ugly stuff!
I think I would replace the hitch with a heavier model too!









YIKES!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes is right!








We're next in line for that upgrade








Dawn


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you made the jump Tim. You'll be much happier after you tow with this setup.

Skippershe: The part Tim and I both replaced is the receiver on our trucks. The receivers are of a bad design on 99 and newer GM trucks. There is NO problem with the factory receiver on a 97 burb.
You may want to upgrade your hitch at some point, but there's no need to worry about your receiver.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Katrina said:


> Glad you made the jump Tim. You'll be much happier after you tow with this setup.
> 
> Skippershe: The part Tim and I both replaced is the receiver on our trucks. The receivers are of a bad design on 99 and newer GM trucks. There is NO problem with the factory receiver on a 97 burb.
> You may want to upgrade your hitch at some point, but there's no need to worry about your receiver.


Yup. Actually up through 1999 on the Burbs are fine. They changed in the 2000 model year. Dawn, your hitch is fine


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some pics of the old and new receivers if anybodies interested.

Clicky


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep, that's a pretty flimsy looking receiver. The receiver on our F250 looks to be comparable or better to that Putnam. We won't be having to change it or worry about it either. Just thought you GM guys would want to know.









Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the receiver info and pics. Any comments from GM regarding a recall?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Thanks for sharing the receiver info and pics. Any comments from GM regarding a recall?


No Comments from GM.
But I've been preaching about changing these receivers out for awhile, Just ask Tim


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

I am in Kentucky, near Lexington does anyone know of a local source for the new hitch?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

David said:


> I am in Kentucky, near Lexington does anyone know of a local source for the new hitch?


I am in Kentucky, near Lexington as well.

Northside RV's would be able to order a Reese Class 5 for you but it will cost alot more than ordering online.
Lexington Hitch and Trailer has class 3 Reese Receivers in Stock for the same price as ordering the Putnam class 5 online.

Those are the only local places that I know of right off hand.

www.etrailerpart.com is a good online source for the Putnam.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Check here some of the best prices I found. My 2005 was already rusting at the welds GM should recalll these POS hitches.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Anyone that replaces thier GM hitch should keep a copy of the reciept, if they issue a recall you maybe able to get a refund....MAYBE!!!!

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim and Katrina ,

I saw the thread some months ago. What is the prognosis? Is it a bad hitch because it rusts, or it's thin, or both?

What makes it so bad other then the operator of that truck never greasing anything? Had to throw that in there, did you see that Equalizer and the trailer coupler? That thing had to squeel like a pig. No sign of grease, maybe ever.

I must say it looks thinner then my old Toyota which did it's fair share or rusting. I'll never prevent that too much salt on the roads in the winter!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great information. Will have to keep an eye on this going forward.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Tim and Katrina ,
> 
> I saw the thread some months ago. What is the prognosis? Is it a bad hitch because it rusts, or it's thin, or both?
> 
> ...


I think the metal is soft or there were some defects in the process. I noticed last night that the hole for my pin is actually wearing. You can see where the edges are wearing and pushing outward. I'll try to get a pic this evening and post. Regardless, We decided it was not worth taking the chance......Lubed Equalizer or not.....

Remember to torque your Equalizer after every trip.........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

So then the question is how do you do the 7 pin plug. It looks like the housing for it is welded to the Tube and replacing the tube leaves us with no place for the plug. What is the idea for that?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> So then the question is how do you do the 7 pin plug. It looks like the housing for it is welded to the Tube and replacing the tube leaves us with no place for the plug. What is the idea for that?


A replacement plug and mounting bracket runs about 25 bucks.
The wiring harness unplugs from the back of the OEM 7-way plug and plugs right in to the back of the new one. No wiring or splicing involved.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim,

Thanks!

I actually looked at it again at lunch. The receiver is thin but the rest of the thing is rather stout looking, dumb ehhh! Did they upgrade them in '06?

I also remember the flexing issue. I for one don't see how that can happen since it has that support around it which bolts to the bumper. As in tongue pushing down pushes right into the bumper so how does it flex?

Not trying to dispute some fine work just want to challenge the collective intelligence.


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

I took the advice and ordered from etrailerparts.com ~$150 shipped to Lexington, KY.

I noticed my receiver was being peened by the pin that holds the hitch head in place. The hole is actually out of round enough to see by eye. The GM dealer said this was normal. On my last TV I had a Putnum reciever and never observed anything like that.

David


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

David said:


> I took the advice and ordered from etrailerparts.com ~$150 shipped to Lexington, KY.
> 
> I noticed my receiver was being peened by the pin that holds the hitch head in place. The hole is actually out of round enough to see by eye. The GM dealer said this was normal. On my last TV I had a Putnum reciever and never observed anything like that.
> 
> David


Glad to hear it David.
Let me know if you have any problems getting it installed.
I'm right in your back yard.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Me, I'm just whining about having to spend $150 more with a month old truck!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Me, I'm just whining about having to spend $150 more with a month old truck!


what?
Thats only 1 tank of fuel man!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is scary looking. But there is a lot of un-answered questions. What size was the trailer, was the WD hitch setup correct. The L brackets looked real high so might have been trying to transfer too much weight. I have a Tahoe so do I need to replace that receiver? Is the problem only with big TT? Is putnam the best or are other receivers ok like Pullrite? I have a Pullrite dealer here in town.

Sorry about the questions but I don't want to run out and spend money I might need to spend.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> That is scary looking. But there is a lot of un-answered questions. What size was the trailer, was the WD hitch setup correct. The L brackets looked real high so might have been trying to transfer too much weight. I have a Tahoe so do I need to replace that receiver? Is the problem only with big TT? Is putnam the best or are other receivers ok like Pullrite? I have a Pullrite dealer here in town.
> 
> Sorry about the questions but I don't want to run out and spend money I might need to spend.


The pictures that were linked are to just one failure. If you go to RV.net and do a search there are pages upon pages of hitch issues.

My hitch is a little over a year old. The pin holes have been worn out of round. That was the first thing that told me something was not right with the hitch. I am sorry, but the metal is a little soft. I am not really sure how to explain that to my 5 year old when the hitch fails and our Outback passes us on her side.

I towed a 21RS before the 28RSDS with this truck.

The choice is yours.....Many people are keeping the hitchs. That is okay with me. Many will stand up to the task. We are just passing the word along, again.

We chose the $150 insurance policy.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

[/quote]

The pictures that were linked are to just one failure. If you go to RV.net and do a search there are pages upon pages of hitch issues.

My hitch is a little over a year old. The pin holes have been worn out of round. That was the first thing that told me something was not right with the hitch. I am sorry, but the metal is a little soft. I am not really sure how to explain that to my 5 year old when the hitch fails and our Outback passes us on her side.

I towed a 21RS before the 28RSDS with this truck.

The choice is yours.....Many people are keeping the hitchs. That is okay with me. Many will stand up to the task. We are just passing the word along, again.

We chose the $150 insurance policy.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim








[/quote]

Is the problem for all chevy's or just the trucks?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

All Chevy's is my understanding. Go to RV.net like Andy said. Pretty sad!


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

Well I received the Putnam and have it mounted on the Suburban. After measuring it looks like I will need to adjust my wd hitch head down an inch or so. Is this in line with what any of the rest of you have needed to do to keep the TT level?


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Even though our OEM hitch looked good, after reading everyone's info I replaced it with a Drawtight Ultra Frame (#41930) rated at 12,000 & 1,200 with WD. The hitch guy says he replaces a lot of OEM hitches - mostly because the bolts that attach the hitch to the bumper usually pull away. He also said that the Class V Titans (with the 2 1/2" square receiver opening) are not a sturdy as the newer longer rail hitches (see below).

The Drawtight looks similar to the Putnam - beefy and has very long side rails for added support - maybe 6 inches longer. He also drilled a hole in the bumper (by the step) and placed the electrical plug there.

Overall, it looks great and makes me feel safer and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

David said:


> Well I received the Putnam and have it mounted on the Suburban. After measuring it looks like I will need to adjust my wd hitch head down an inch or so. *Is this in line with what any of the rest of you have needed to do to keep the TT level?*


Yes it is.


----------

